# Fireplace...need ideas!



## thaskett (Feb 4, 2018)

Hello,

We've been in our house almost 2 years and I'm slowly trying to paint and make things feel more like "home"... this room in my current project and the fireplace is really throwing it off. I've never liked it - the size or colour of the wood and tile. It doesn't really go with my style or the room - I like a more cozy/laid back feel and this is too modern...?

My problem is, it's a open concept floor plan so this little room opens to the kitchen and the fireplace currently matches my kitchen (I don't like the dark in there either but that's a project for another day)

I need ideas on how to make it fit better - on a budget! I've thought about painting but will it look weird if it doesn't match the kitchen?

Thanks


----------



## DR P (Dec 16, 2017)

hello - paint is always a good start point
personally I still believe bright white is classic
& I see your base boards are currently white
but not knowing what color walls/base will be...

if wall color is to stay you could split difference
& go with a lighter grey for FP enclosure...
is trim color different in each room or consistent throughout?

btw how hot does the side of that dog bed, closest to FP, get?

Peace


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Agree that if you're on a budget, painting the mantle is your best bet. I won't offer a colour suggestion since that is not my department, but something in a grey range could work. You may have difficulty matching the kitchen but you say your are going to change that anyway. I would think the more neutral the colour, the less it will conflict with other colours.

Beyond paint, replacing the mantle to change the style and changing the tile are both into money.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

I agree with all so far here, the wood work on the FP changed from its black to a gray paint color family may be nice to "lighten" up the room some. It appears the den wall continues in to the kitchen behind the rocker ? So changing the den wall color may be a problem.


----------



## thaskett (Feb 4, 2018)

Thanks so much for the comments! I will attempt to paint! - now to decide on a color. Either grey or white to match the baseboards probably! 

There is some separation between the walls of the two rooms by a hallway but they look directly into each other. I’ve just painted the 2 side walls antique white and my plan was to do the accent FP wall a dark navy. 

Good point about the dog bed - I moved it!

Tanya


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Match the baseboards in paint color. Don't like it, you can always change it later...


----------



## brendakay (Feb 19, 2018)

All great ideas... you could also choose a more colorful mosaic tile to put over the grey. This can add that pop of color and interest. We used an amber color to add warmth to our fireplace in an older home - something like this...


----------



## add50317 (Feb 22, 2010)

Paint or remove the mantle. I'll try and figure out how to get a pic on here, but when i put my gas fireplace in I surrounded it with 1/2 in slate and that is it. Mainly because I didn't have room with TV...but I like it! You may have to repaint but I think it will really open up the room as well.


----------



## add50317 (Feb 22, 2010)

http://www.diychatroom.com/members/add50317-198626/albums/flush-fireplace-w-slate/

Link to my flush FP...


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Definitely paint the mantle a creamy antique white.
I am not a fan of accent walls, especially a vastly darker
color. if you decide to paint the FP wall antique white 
make sure the white that you paint the mantle is deeper
for some contrast. 
I know you didn't ask for this, but is there another place in the
room that you can move the bookcase onto? It seems off -- having
it next to the FP. I mean like 'off balance' without a matching one
on the other side. I love bookcases in a room, I think yours is very
nice, but not in that spot. Do you have another wall you can put it on?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

@oOKingJamesOo Joined 8 hours ago and posted 7 advertising links. Not acceptable.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

before painting it would be best to determine what tpe of paint is currently on it. what primer to use would be dependent on what's there now


----------



## FrankWC (Nov 19, 2020)

Paint the mantle the same white as the baseboards, it will set the darker tiles off giving a more traditional feeling.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Not much sense painting it a gray color if you're trying to get away from a modern look. Antique white or simply matching the baseboards and trim is your best bet.


----------

